# Hairy Toes



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

George has long hair between his foot pads, and growing over his toenails. I tried snipping a bit back with scissors, but he was not a fan, and I didn't want to accidentally cut him.

Any tips?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I trim the undersides of my dogs' feet with a small blunt-nosed scissors...take a little getting used to but they are fine with it. Ironically I just finished doing that very thing with Web and Kim. Just be careful you're getting hair not connective tissue. 

Some people use power trimmers but I don't so don't really have any recommendations there.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max has hairy feet, top and bottom and gets them pruned regularly. On the top I pull the hair up from between his toes [he is NOT a fan of this] and brush it back towards his leg so it stands up. I just use short scissors to cut it about the same length as the hair on his legs and repeat to get most of the sticky outys. I just trim the fur on the bottom level with his pads and if I have enough energy [and cookies left so my victim doesn't fuss too much] bevel the outside of the feet and snip the hair that is under the nail.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I trim the hair off with grooming scissors otherwise Nia's grows very long and she could slip on our wood floors especially when playing fetch.

The top I usually use thinning shears to get rid of extra hair.

I've also used a dog clipper (shaving tool not nail clipper lol) for trimming off the hair on the bottom. The good thing with the clipper is that it can't cut her skin or nip her. But since I gave my clipper away, I've been using scissors and it works just as well.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I just noticed the other day that Susie's feet have been getting really hairy. She has big tufts of hair sticking up between her toes, something she has never had before. I will have to trim them this morning as they look really odd with all that hair sticking up. I think it is time I took her into the "doggy wash" and get rid of some of her loose hair as it is really loosening up since our weather has been just going down to freezing at night and up to ten during the day. (50F)


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Does feet hair do any harm, or is it strictly cosmetic? I've heard of people trimming feet fur. But if you don't trim the regular body fur, is there need to trim feet fur?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

dogclass said:


> Does feet hair do any harm, or is it strictly cosmetic? I've heard of people trimming feet fur. But if you don't trim the regular body fur, is there need to trim feet fur?


It could depending on the situation.

We have wood floors in the living room and with really hairy feet when Nia runs she slips and could fall. Well she still slips sometimes but it's much better with her feet fur trimmed.

Also Nia's front feet are a bit east/west and doesn't have the greatest structure and I find by leaving the hair long, her feet tend to rotate inwards even more and I definitely don't want to encourage that so she gets trimmed fairly regularly. It only takes about 2 min to do all 4 feet so it's not really much of a chore.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I left the hair long and a tiny seed caused a mat between his toes. I am not cutting the hair very short but haven't had mats since. The bottoms of his feet will be completely covered with fur and he might have some trouble keeping on his feet on slippery surfaces if I don't trim the hair. I hate to think of the mess dried mud and long foot hair would make, mud falls out of short hair but sticks to long hair. I haven't a clue as to why that is so.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

http://morningsagegoldens.freeservers.com/Grooming2.html

My absolute favorite "feet" page.
I studied this website like mad and I groom a mean foot xD

I do however use electric clippers on the pads, because they tend to grow out faster if I don't, and most JQP wants a grooming that will last for as long as possible.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

dogclass said:


> Does feet hair do any harm, or is it strictly cosmetic? I've heard of people trimming feet fur. But if you don't trim the regular body fur, is there need to trim feet fur?


neither of my dogs need or get hair cuts. But i still trim their foot hair. Cuts down on alot of stuff they drag in (dirt, mud, grass ect) Since they are on agility equipment often, i want to cut down on the slipping the hair can cause. Plus im just not a big fan of hairy feet.

I use a 30 blade on my clippers under their feet and thinning shears on the top of their feet


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

i'd firstly advise not using scissors/sheers of any kind between the bottom part of the pads. for the top you can take a lil brush or slicker comb brush back and snip the hairs sticking up. but for the bottom i'd suggest lil clippers of sort. if its just a lil bit it may not be to any concern unless you dont like the way it looks, but if it cakes up mudd ect than it can help him out some. have you tried having one person hold him while another does his feet? sometimes that helps w the lil ones.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I use scissors to cut the hair level with the bottom of the pads. If I had clippers I would do the same, not going to cut out the hair there.


----------

